# retinopathy



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 25, 2013)

just a random question... i wanted to know how retinopathy works in pregnancy? i know we get screened every trimester my 1st trimester showed nothing new my next one is march. It surely cant just be a risk due to having tighter control during pregnancy? my hba1c was never higher than 6.5 before pregnancy and its now 5.8, i dont think this is a dramatic change... its probably because ive not been out for a cheeky blue wkd and jager bomb since my graduation lol and had a few more hypos than i usually do! Ive googled it but the information is rubbish lol x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Could it have something to do with fluctuating blood pressure when pregnant......?

Sugar level and BP are the 2 main factors to consider when monitoring/managing changes in the eye.....


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 25, 2013)

ahh. possible... my bps always low though. I find it quite rediculous that your just meant to accept that the eye changes are just a part and parcel possiblity of being pregnant, with no real reading material to justify it. of course diabetic mums have a lower a1c during pregnancy but what if it wasnt thst bad to begin with?lol


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2013)

Ditto, NRB

PS kidneys are at just as much risk via BP

PPS  doesn't make much difference what it was before or during.  Retinopathy can just happen anyway whilst you are preg.  People just do not realise how much of a trauma having a baby is to your body, D or not.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure why, but suspect pregnancy hormones are at play...but it is 'well known' (various studies confirmed) that pregnancy can acclerate retinopathy, & particularly proliferative retinopathy (this happened to me). In rare cases in can even result in baby being delivered early to protect mum's sight (based on a balance of risks). Not trying to scare you, but it is important to get your eyes checked each tri as the earlier they treat hopefully thd less damage is caused. 

Fingers crossed you'll be fine.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 25, 2013)

so its just being pregnant and hormones etc.. that i guess cant be argued with lol i couldnt find anything to read on net tho maybe u can let me know wat your source was?  yeah im getting checked in march again. i never miss apts i know there so important. it is scary though. one of the reasons i was thinking about only having grace and goin on long term contraception., im over the moon shes going to be a sister though lol. my heart over ruled my head... and the one too many i consumed the night in question ;-)  xx


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 25, 2013)

It is scary isn't it?!  I feel very privileged to have been able to have my two, but we did make a conscious decision to not have any more as I don't think my eyes would be in a good state!  I still feel a bit of a wrench when I see a new born...but I'm very grateful for my two rascals, even if they are very good at driving me batty lol. 

As for the info, I think I just googled proliferative retinopathy, vitrectomy etc & some of the sources were published medical articles. I seem to remember at least one teaching eye hospital having stuff on line. I guess duk might have some info too, but they've pulled their specific pregnancy & diabetes booklet, which was quite useful. Best of luck hun, just look after yourself & try not to stress...


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2013)

You could try Moorfield's website for eye info.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 27, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> pregnancy can acclerate retinopathy, & particularly proliferative retinopathy (this happened to me).



Twitchy did you already have proliferative retinopthy before you became pregnant?


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Before my first child I had stable background retinopathy. I think the proliferative stuff didn't kick off properly until after the birth. (long time ago so trying to remember lol). I was definitely being lasered before, during & after my second pregnancy (little one is nearly 3 years younger). 

I don't know for sure, but I suspect nearly 2 decades in the earliest years of my life on 2 jabs & nearly 3 decades of just being diabetic were major factors in setting the scene for retinopathy kicking in during / due to pregnancy as it were, plus having pre eclampsia (with hugely high BP) probably didn't help. We were advised that it would be risky to go for a third pregnancy, which I guess says it all.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 28, 2013)

have u been diabetic since 78 twitchy? thats 10 years on me as i was 89 wen i just turned5! ill defo trust ur opinion  xx


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Since '79  Just 16 yrs til I get my '50 years with D' medal - better blooming be worth it!


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 2, 2013)

During my first pregnancy the consultant definitely said that an IMPROVEMENT in BSs during pregnancy was thought to be part of what accelerated retinopathy.  I wish I'd asked more questions then because haven't heard that one since.

However, since diagnosis I've always had the low HbA1c you're supposed to aim For in pregnancy (this isn't healthy either: I have far too many hypos) and this pregnancy I've managed to contract retinopathy.   So if that theory's true, its not the whole story either.

Sure it must 'be the hormones' but......


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 4, 2013)

I am deffo having more hypos so i hope the screening is ok this trimester. Which trimester was it when you developed it? I really really cant deal with that worry on top of everything else at the moment. I hate the fact that we have to sacrifice our health to have children... I honestly dont think some people realise how lucky they are.. Sorry for being so narrow minded its just the way im feeling at the moment xx


----------



## stabberwocky (Apr 2, 2013)

In my previous pregnancy I dropped my hba1c very fast as the pregnancy was unplanned. I had pre proliferative retinopathy which worsened in one eye, requireing laser. The other eye was quiet until 12 months later, when it went bonkers, resulting in a bad bleed, near-retinal detachment and had to have a vitrectomy op to stabilise it which resulted in peripheral damage when they tore my retina during the op. I then had further top up laser to both eyes before it was confirmed i was safe to try for another baby.
I'm now 14 weeks preg and so far, no problems, but I'm not taking anything for granted.
Its the combination of pregnancy hormones (which encourage growth of the tiny blood vessels) plus the drop in hba1c which can make retinopathy a problem in pregnancy - or as in my case it can take up to a year to take an effect.
At one point I was not sure if I could have any more kids, but I got it checked out and the consultant said I should be ok - hope he's right!


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 3, 2013)

Lou it was my second trimester.  Im going again soon....


----------

